# Alabama?



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm north of Birmingham...


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

awesome! what city?


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm in Etowah County, past Gadsden... on the outskirts of Attalla in a small town called Gallant (it's so small that it's only on the weathermaps when we're under things like tornado and flash flood warnings, lol).


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

lol thats cool.. i live in Moody..


----------

